# Swype key size mod



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it possible to mod the key size to match stock gingerbread. The smaller size keys you know. And if it is how could I do it?


----------



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

Also in landscape mode the key board doesn't fill the screen. I'm using the nexus s version of Swype on my dx with cm7


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Upgrade to the newest Swype beta.


----------

